# Sturgis!



## DAKSY (Aug 1, 2013)

Headin out on Saturday AM for the Annual August Madness that turns a small town with a population of 6K + into a booming, roaring monstrosity of 400K - 600K bikers. Been on my bucket list for years, & never managed to get around to it, til now. 10 of us will head out & plan on doing (3) 600 +/- mile days to get there on Tuesday 6 Aug. Gonna see the sights & party with the bikers til the 10th & head up thru ND to Ontario & back across that big ole province to be home on the 15th. Maybe 5K miles. Plan to hit Mt Rushmore & Crazy Horse Monuments. Little Big Horn. Devil's Tower. Deadwood. Needles Highway.
Iron Mountain Rd. Who knows what. Told Susan I may even come home with my first ink...Who knows?
Takin the Laptop so I'll be feeding my Hearthhead addiction daily...Getting excited!


----------



## fossil (Aug 1, 2013)

Have a fun and *safe* ride.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 1, 2013)

Roll safely brother.


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 3, 2013)

Ride safe and enjoy the party.  Watch out for the deer in northern Minnesota/Ontario - moose watch between Atikokan and Thunder Bay.  Where are you crossing into Ontario?


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 4, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Ride safe and enjoy the party. Watch out for the deer in northern Minnesota/Ontario - moose watch between Atikokan and Thunder Bay. Where are you crossing into Ontario?


We're gonna be coming from Duluth  up Rt 61 into Ontario,,,


----------



## ScotO (Aug 4, 2013)

Daksy have a safe trip brother......my cousins have been to Sturgis several times and say it's a sight to be seen for sure!  We expect lots of pics, too!


----------



## lukem (Aug 5, 2013)

Take a lap around Custer St Park and Badlands National Park too. You'll be glad you did for sure.

We go camping in the black hills every couple years...usually the week before bike week.  On the drive home, which is usually the Friday before the first weekend, 7out of every 10 vehicles heading west on I90 are bikes or vehicles trailering bikes.


----------



## Jags (Aug 5, 2013)

That sounds like a bunch of saddle time.  Have fun and bring the extra thick undies for extra cushion.


----------



## begreen (Aug 5, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome trip Daksy! Have a great time and enjoy the country.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 5, 2013)

1477 miles so far. Spending the night in Sioux City, SD...Final run tomorrow into Rapid City & then we get to play!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 5, 2013)

Wave, I will be watching the crowd for ya.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 6, 2013)

1888 miles from home & in a motel in Rapid City, SD, about 20 miles from the OFFICIAL madness, but with an expected 500,000 bikers for this week, EVERYWHERE in the area is kinda whacked. Took a jaunt (both ways) thru the Badlands...WOW! Beautiful country! Hit Wall Drug Store & Badlands Harley-Davidson on the way in. Gonna find me the HOT TUB & SOAK!


----------



## begreen (Aug 6, 2013)

The badlands are awesome. The last time I drove through there was in the late 70's with Pink Floyd blaring and with some herbal assistance.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 7, 2013)

Have fun!

I stumbled across this and thought it was kinda neat- http://rapidcityjournal.com/sturgisrallydaily/webcams/sturgis-street/


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 8, 2013)

Day 5:Made the run to Devil's Tower, thru Spearfish Canyon & hit Deadwood...The shot with Devil's Tower in the background is from 13 miles away...It's REALLY big! It's also a funny shade of green...


----------



## northwinds (Aug 8, 2013)

Beautiful part of the country.  Enjoy.  If you feel like stretching your legs, Harney Peak Trail will do it for you.


----------



## midwestcoast (Aug 10, 2013)

Awesome road trip. Even better on a bike I'm sure.  Hope yo're having a blast. I've never made it to the Black Hills yet, but one day...
Going across the top of Lake Superior is a wonderful drive. You're gonna love that part if you can still feel your butt. All,the way from Duluth, through Thunder Bay to Sault Sainte Marie is gorgeous.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like a great trip!

Did you make it up my way after all DAKSY?

Andrew


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 11, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Sounds like a great trip!
> 
> Did you make it up my way after all DAKSY?
> 
> Andrew


 
Back at the end of June we rode the Gaspe. Up the coast to Rimouski...


----------



## pyroholic (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't like it when other people have more fun than me


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 13, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Back at the end of June we rode the Gaspe. Up the coast to Rimouski...


 Did you enjoy? It did rain quite a bit in June....


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 13, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Did you enjoy? It did rain quite a bit in June....


 
Roads were good. Cabot Trail needs a re-do, tho. Too much fog. Yeah, it rained 8 of the 9 days, but we made the best of it...


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2013)

The lengths some people will go to just to not moderate a forum...


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 13, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The lengths some people will go to just to not moderate a forum...


 
Hey now, I checked in when I could...Wifi was kinda spotty out there in the high plains...It's REALLY good here in Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario, tho. Makes up for the weather in the low 40s...*Sheesh...*  October in August...


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2013)

Hope your having a ball.

Loving the updates.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 13, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Hope your having a ball.
> 
> Loving the updates.


 
Today's update: 256 miles from Marathon, Ont, Ca to Sault Ste. Marie. Did I miss out on when Canada is supposed to have summer?
38 degrees when we started out at 0900 & it never got above the mid 40s. Rained to boot. We were layered up, but come on!
October in August? WTF? EH?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2013)

I made it the 900 feet to the mailbox and back and was whipped.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 13, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I made it the 900 feet to the mailbox and back and was whipped.


 
Sounds kinky...


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Xena (Aug 13, 2013)

Looking forward to more pics when you get back!  Those temps would not be comfy for me unless I had heated gear.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2013)

Wondered when the scooter lady would ring in.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 13, 2013)

Xena said:


> Looking forward to more pics when you get back! Those temps would not be comfy for me unless I had heated gear.


 
Here's a pic of my first "ink"...The three women in my life. My daughters, Alexa & Sarah & my significant other, Susan...Hey, I got it in Sturgis!


----------



## Xena (Aug 14, 2013)

It's a beauty Daksy!


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice tat.  The weather has been cool but still a nice trip on the north shore of Superior.  Did you check out Ouimet Canyon, east of Thunder Bay?

My sister did the trip at the start of September, about 5 years back, on her BMW.  She had all the heated gear for that trip  Sadly, that BMW is gone as she was t-boned by a driver cutting across three lanes of traffic to a shopping center (Sis had the right of way).   While our Cheri is tough, she had a "sh*t load of broken ribs" (Doc's term), damage to her knee and hip - instant panic for the family.  Design on the BMW saved her legs.  Ribs and hip healed, surgery on one knee and she ran a marathon with her daughter the following summer  Not bad for a 54 year old  And, yeah, she got a new BMW...

I have a hard enough time on that trip in the car - can't image on a bike


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 15, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Nice tat. The weather has been cool but still a nice trip on the north shore of Superior. Did you check out Ouimet Canyon, east of Thunder Bay?
> 
> My sister did the trip at the start of September, about 5 years back, on her BMW. She had all the heated gear for that trip Sadly, that BMW is gone as she was t-boned by a driver cutting across three lanes of traffic to a shopping center (Sis had the right of way). While our Cheri is tough, she had a "sh*t load of broken ribs" (Doc's term), damage to her knee and hip - instant panic for the family. Design on the BMW saved her legs. Ribs and hip healed, surgery on one knee and she ran a marathon with her daughter the following summer Not bad for a 54 year old And, yeah, she got a new BMW...
> 
> I have a hard enough time on that trip in the car - can't image on a bike


 
You folks get October in August. We were cold & wet for a LOT of our riding thru your area. Missed the Canyon, but I'll tell ya, there is some beautiful country up that way. Didn't realize how many lakes are there...


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 16, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> You folks get October in August. We were cold & wet for a LOT of our riding thru your area. Missed the Canyon, but I'll tell ya, there is some beautiful country up that way. Didn't realize how many lakes are there...


 
North of Minnesota - the Land of 10,000 lakes - what do you expect  Area was covered by glaciers so created lots of pockets on the surface with Canadian Shield below.  Love the area with all it's rocks, trees, lakes and critters - would never been able to survive the prairies

The weather this summer has been bad.  We normally have warmer temps but the jet stream is way off and the Yukon, Nunavut getting all our nice, warm 80F weather while bringing the cooler artic air down.   Hopefully that trend doesn't hold for the winter...


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 16, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> North of Minnesota - the Land of 10,000 lakes - what do you expect Area was covered by glaciers so created lots of pockets on the surface with Canadian Shield below. Love the area with all it's rocks, trees, lakes and critters - would never been able to survive the prairies
> 
> The weather this summer has been bad. We normally have warmer temps but the jet stream is way off and the Yukon, Nunavut getting all our nice, warm 80F weather while bringing the cooler artic air down. Hopefully that trend doesn't hold for the winter...


 
Minnesota DOES have a lot of lakes. That was my first excursion thru that area as well, but if they keep putting up wind turbines, they may hafta change the name to the land of 10,000 windmills...


----------

